# Storm chasing



## bushinspector (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok another thread on storm chasing. I am leaving tomorrow morning to go to a area that has been wiped out by ice. The town has no electric, taking saws and skidsteer. Looking for list other than my own. Never have been ice storm chasing and am going to give it a try. Leaving at 9:00 am and wondering what equipment I wish I have taken. Have you ever ended up somewhere and said "dam, wish that had brought that." gotta go and pack up my underwear!!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Jan 30, 2010)

For this one I would probably bring a good book.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 31, 2010)

ozarktreeman said:


> For this one I would probably bring a good book.



Lmfao yup not big enough you would need to change road sines so all the help would get lost lol. If I go out of my area it can't be limited damage confined to one little area think about the competition.


----------

